
Skateboard, Bike, Car: Building Products the MetaLab Way - duck
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/skateboard-bike-car-6bec841ed96e#.m1j53zuu2
======
subpixel
Q: Should we use Henrik Kniberg's original illustrations, and credit him for
this product development meme or whatever?

A: Nah, let's just recreate his visuals and call the whole idea our own.

(for reference: [https://blog.deming.org/2014/11/minimal-viable-
product/](https://blog.deming.org/2014/11/minimal-viable-product/))

~~~
pravda
Great artists steal!

~~~
yitchelle
Actually great artist evolve it.

------
aethr
As someone at in an agency still working in a "waterfall style that was
popular in the 90s", how do we convince clients with a fixed budget and a list
of "must haves" to go agile? We have PMs with agile experience, all the
developers are onboard, but when every other agency is promising to deliver
what the client needs for a fixed cost, why would they take the risk?

We've had some small successes starting agile projects with existing clients
who trust us, but articles like this make it seem like we're incompetent for
even engaging in a waterfall project in 2016. When you're pitching for new
work with a client who doesn't know the difference between waterfall and
agile, one seems like a promise and the other seems like a risk. As software
engineers, we know the opposite is true, but why should they trust us?

~~~
repeek
When you say "go agile", what do you mean? Why does the client care how the
project is delivered?

If the client wants to pay a fixed bid then bake that added risk into your
estimate.

For clients - if they're asking for something new/unique, what they have in
their minds at the beginning is just a theory and needs to be tested --
working in iterations and focusing on "how do we help you prove your
hypothesis in the most time/cost effective manner". Agile is about
incremental, demonstrable progress to provide clarity and reduce risk.

------
ianpurton
To me the analogy doesn't work.

The skateboard has unlimited possibilities. I've never seen anyone pull of a
360 degree kickflip in a car.

To suggest a scooter is an evolution of the skateboard is just crazy. Anyone
who has ever turned up to a skatepark on a scooter knows the shame of finding
out instantly that scooters are just not cool.

Perhaps they should apply the same thinking in their consultancy.

------
popdoit
They didn't set the proper client expectations, which is why their strategy
engagement failed. Shouldn't they have figured out the client wanted them to
just start designing stuff before they went away for a few weeks and built a
strategy deck? They failed to understand what their client needed and then
they blame strategy for it!

------
takno
I've never understood this. How do you turn a skateboard into a car without
starting again completely? Seems like instead of building one thing in
considered stages you've built four things and resolutely refused to plan any
of them properly

